# How to find a leak on flat commercial roof with gravel



## Rebeccatheroofer (Nov 17, 2017)

This roof is on a Robinson concrete deck high rise ,45 years old , it’s a capsheet with gravel. I can’t find the leak and it’s a bad leak. Any one have a trick. 
Thank you


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Use a dry dust sheet to see where the dripping is mainly coming from


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Could be a problem with the concrete


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Take a close look at the entire roof, and look for areas where there is gravel missing. Also keep an eye out for any spots where gravel is piling up, as opposed to lying flat. You'll also want to check the space near your roof's flashing, as this is a common place for leaks. You'll want to inspect your roof when it is as dry as possible, so avoid doing this either right after it rains or first thing in the morning. Good luck!


----------

